# Gainward GTX 460 GS Lüfter



## Guzkiller (20. November 2010)

*Gainward GTX 460 GS Lüfter*

Hallo Community ich suche einen ersatz kühler für meien im Titel genante Grafikkarte, der is mir heute aus unerklärlichen gründen kaputtgegengen. Google bringt nix brauchbaren an dern bildschirm, deswegen hoffe ich ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen


----------



## Vaylaga (21. November 2010)

*AW: Gainward GTX 460 GS Lüfter*

grüß dich !
ich bin von den artic cooling modellen begeistert !
Arctic Cooling

ist zwar relativ teuer aber dafür hast du leistung ohne ende


----------



## Guzkiller (21. November 2010)

*AW: Gainward GTX 460 GS Lüfter*

Naja ich hab noch nie sowas ähnliches gemacht. bei meiner lüftung hats bei 100% drehzahl die kühlblätter zerissen-.-
passen die kühler von Arctic Cooling auch auf die karte wenn ich ein Dual DVI anschluss übereinander  hab?


----------



## elohim (21. November 2010)

*AW: Gainward GTX 460 GS Lüfter*

nein,dürfte nicht passen.

evtl passt der l2 pro wobei ich wegen der leistung nicht sicher bin.

der hier sollte der einzige sein der ohne probleme passt:

Deepcool V4000 Grafik-Kühler: Grafikkühler Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


ich würde aber dazu raten einen Twin turbo Pro zu kaufen und die alulamellen da wo nötig etwas zurechtzubiegen_
Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo Pro Grafik-Kühler: Grafikkühler Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## Guzkiller (21. November 2010)

*AW: Gainward GTX 460 GS Lüfter*

Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus VGA Cooler

Würde der ach gehen?

oder der
Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo Pro VGA Cooler


----------



## Guzkiller (21. November 2010)

*AW: Gainward GTX 460 GS Lüfter*

Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling VR Heatsink 5 für NVIDIA GTX 460

Dieses montage kit würde ich brauchen wenn ich den Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus VGA Cooler  drauf machen würde. aber ob das passen wird??? hmmmm


----------



## elohim (21. November 2010)

*AW: Gainward GTX 460 GS Lüfter*

hab ich doch oben schon alles beantwortet


----------



## Guzkiller (21. November 2010)

*AW: Gainward GTX 460 GS Lüfter*

aso ja ähm wer lesen kann ^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Gainward GTX 460 GS Lüfter*

Ist schwer für die Karte was zu finden. Da der Kühler allgemein schon echt Super is. 

Aber wie schon geposte geworden ist würde ich denn Arctic  Accelero Twin Turbo Pro nehmen. Habe denn bei meinen Cosing verbaut sau geil das Teil !
Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo Pro


----------



## Guzkiller (21. November 2010)

*AW: Gainward GTX 460 GS Lüfter*

Und der passt zu 100% nicht das ich blöd da Stehe?

hier ne abbildung von den Dual DVI
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2010/07/Gainward_GeForce_GTX_460__2_.jpg


----------



## Guzkiller (21. November 2010)

*AW: Gainward GTX 460 GS Lüfter*

Sorry für die vielen fragen hab echt kein bock dann blöd dazustehen!!!


----------



## elohim (21. November 2010)

*AW: Gainward GTX 460 GS Lüfter*

nein, wie gesagt, der passt nicht!!!!!!!!!!!
dashier istder einzige der so wie er ist passt!

Deepcool V4000 Grafik-Kühler: Grafikkühler Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

du müsstest bei dem twin turbo pro wie auch schon gesagt ein paar alulamellen zurecht biegen oder noch besser, sauber wegdremeln, an der stelle wo wo der obere dvi anschluss ist!!!!!

das ist aber mit wenig geschcik keine grosse sache und tut der kühlleistung keinen grossen abbruch!


----------



## Guzkiller (22. November 2010)

*AW: Gainward GTX 460 GS Lüfter*

Gut danke hab auch kein bock da irgentwas rumzubiegen^^

Werd den von dir emplohlenden *Deepcool V4000* nehmen und bericht erstatten ^^


----------



## elohim (22. November 2010)

*AW: Gainward GTX 460 GS Lüfter*

empfohlen habe ich den nicht, empfohlen hab ich dir den twin turbo pro und ein wenig basetelarbeit, da der besser und günstiger ist. 
ich sagte nur dass das der einzige Kühler ist  (neben thermalright v2 und ac l2pro) der ohne basteln auf deine Karte passt.


----------



## Guzkiller (22. November 2010)

*AW: Gainward GTX 460 GS Lüfter*

der twin turbo pro passt ohne das ich son montage kit brauche???


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gainward GTX 460 GS Lüfter*

Ich belebe mal altes topic. hab jetzt auch die GTX 460 2GB von Gainward. Hat man jetzt passende Kühler gefunden?


----------



## matteo92 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gainward GTX 460 GS Lüfter*

Also, ich habe die Palit GTX 460 (Baugleich wie die Gainward !!) und die Karte ist kein Referenzdesign !! Heißt die Bohrungen sind wie bei fast allen anderen mit 53 mm abstand.
Den Accerlero Twin Turbo Pro habe ich mir schon selbst bestellt und der war einfach viel zu Groß für die Karte. Der Scythe Setsugen 2, Alpenföhn Heidi und der Arctic Cooling L2 Pro müssten passen. Habe mir auch vorgehabt den Setsugen 2 zu kaufen, da eines meiner Lüfterblätter ebenfalls abgebrochen ist


----------



## PEG96 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gainward GTX 460 GS Lüfter*

Der l2pro reicht laut diesem test für die gtx460 aus: Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: Arctic Cooling Accelero L2 Pro meets Geforce GTX 460
Dazu kostet er nur 10€


----------



## riotmilch (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gainward GTX 460 GS Lüfter*

Ich würde ja den Setsugen2 nehmen, aber der is mir mit 40€ zZt noch zu teuer 
Und ich weis nicht, der Kühler für 10€ macht irgendwie keinen guten Eindruck ^^


----------



## PEG96 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gainward GTX 460 GS Lüfter*

Laut dem test ist die verabeitung usw auch top, is aber klar, dass ein kühler für 10€ gegenüber einem für 40€ keinen so guten eindruck macht. Sonst würde ich den setsugen2 nehmen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gainward GTX 460 GS Lüfter*



matteo92 schrieb:


> Also, ich habe die Palit GTX 460 (Baugleich wie die Gainward !!) und die Karte ist kein Referenzdesign !! Heißt die Bohrungen sind wie bei fast allen anderen mit 53 mm abstand.
> Den Accerlero Twin Turbo Pro habe ich mir schon selbst bestellt und der war einfach viel zu Groß für die Karte. Der Scythe Setsugen 2, Alpenföhn Heidi und der Arctic Cooling L2 Pro müssten passen. Habe mir auch vorgehabt den Setsugen 2 zu kaufen, da eines meiner Lüfterblätter ebenfalls abgebrochen ist



Ist sie jetzt Referenz oder nicht ? Hab sie halt mit Kaputtem Lüfter gekauft, es handet sich um die hier :Gainward Nvidia GeForce GTX 460 Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Also ich glaub der setsugen is zu breit oder? 

Edit: Kommando zurück: der ist nicht argviel breiter als das PCB. zumindestens von meinem


----------



## matteo92 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gainward GTX 460 GS Lüfter*

Hi,
Nein deine Gainward ist nicht im Referenzdesign. Andere Bohrungen und dein PCB ist kürzer


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gainward GTX 460 GS Lüfter*

ok hab hier was gefunden: GTX 460 aftermarket (air) cooler (non-reference) list - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

Wenn ich den Shaman draufsetze, brauch ich dann noch ein speziellen VRAM kühler? wenn ja welchen sollte ich da nehmen?

Reingehaun


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gainward GTX 460 GS Lüfter*

MK-13 geht also definitiv nicht. 
Beim Shaman wie siehts da mit VRAM bzw Spannungswandlerkühler aus?


----------



## matteo92 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gainward GTX 460 GS Lüfter*

Nehm einfach den Setsugen 2, wenn du schon so vie Geld ausgeben willst. Damit machste nichts Falsch


----------

